# Transmission swap for 1998 Nissan Sentra



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Long story short: my husband's been cut loose from the military - he has 8 months left.

After finding that out - his Nissan that's been his work-vehicle bit the dust: suffered a transmission death.

So - how much might it take, do you think, to swap a transmission out? Rough estimates - paying a mechanic, perhaps $2500? Doing it ourselves - maybe $1,000 for the transmission and rental of an engine hoist and other necessities?


----------



## dstorjoh (Apr 13, 2011)

*Your transmission swap*

Your prices sound about right depending on what transmission you swap in. Depending on whether it is a new swap or high mileage used swap or low mileage used swap the prices for the transmission will vary. Go to AAMCO for a free estimate on a complete rebuild/install. Probably around $3k. This will give you the motivation to work as a DIY'er. And there is alot of work involved. If you know of someone that is familiar with transaxle replacement, then buy them some beer and pizza in exchange for work.

Keep your old tranny to compare with the new tranny. You may need to use some of the brackets even sensors from the old one. Block your car up as high enough so you can slide under and rent a transmission jack. Get everything prepped for take out, then go rent the jack stand for one day. Look into another online forum specifically for Nissan's and post in the sub-forum that is specific to your car/tranny because I have never done a nissan.


----------

